# on the tennessee river



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The TN river has a lot of big lakes. I''m wondering if many people hide there for the summer hurricane season. I''ve sailed/gunkholed on several TVA lakes from Watauga in east tn to Kentucky lake. I''ve enjoyed these outings. Is it like snow skiing where once you come off the top of the mountain the bunny slope is never the same??? We plan to cruise full time starting spring 2004. Once we are free on the ocean will we ever want to go back to lakes??? What to do for hurricane season??
Tom


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

I sail/cruise on Watts Bar Lake in East Tennessee and also have a sailboat in Bradenton , FL. My wife and I took it down there via the Tenn/Tom Summer of 2000. We thoroghly enjoy both river cruising and bluewater cruising. Although, I am desperately looking forward to heading out to the Bahamas in 1 year, 2 months and 3 days, but who''s counting?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We get our walking papers in April 2004. That''s 18 months!!!! We will sell the house next year and buy a boat soon afterwards. We''ve only chartered in the Keys a couple of weeks so the ocean will be new to my wife. I learned to sail at Myrtle Beach,SC. I had a sunfish and a laser. After moving back to TN I was bored and sold the boat. After all the sharks,turtles and dolphins off Myrtle beach Wautauga lake was too tame. A friend got me back into sailing when he bought a bigger boat and gave me his daysailer. We sailed his new boat off Corpus Christi Texas. It was great but we always stayed in sight of land. I just can''t stand the wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

Come down to Blue Springs marina Sat. before 10:00. We have a race scheduled (depending on wind). Stop in the marina office, introduce yourself and meet Larry, Ron, Brian and the boys. There is always someone who needs crew. I won''t be there as I have to work. This really intefers with my sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks wmii for the invitation to go sailing. We are living in Birmingham now and it would be about a 4 hour drive. I doubt that I''ll drive up but I''m thinking about it. In part it''s fear that a few hours sailing will make my condition worse. I''m afraid that the only cure is a long period of rest...at sea. I might go hang out at a marina in Guntersville and see if anyone needs crew. That''s only about an hours drive.
Tom


----------

